# May 4-5 Augusta Hippodrome



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2007)

It looks like Augusta is shaping up to be quite a contest.  

Not only will Walter be debuting his WSM's and 55 gallon drum, but it appears that Jack's Old South, Roadside Grill, Boggy Pond Brigade, and Smoke Shack will also be attending.  

Not to drop names but, thats Myron Mixon, James Britt, Buster Dunn, and Scott McDaniel.

I can't wait.  It will be good to see old friends again.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds like I need to start clearing the schedule for that one.
If'n you're wanting me there... that is.  8)


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Sounds like I need to start clearing the schedule for that one.
> If'n you're wanting me there... that is.  8)



OH, I see, you don't want to come out and play during the worst cold snap and wind storm in the last century.   Drop a few names and you're clearing the calendar!  

If it tests right, we're rolling out the clone.  It will be great to have you involved.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay... So you're saying you don't need me.  Is that what I'm hearing?  That's what Cappy told me you meant.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Apr 9, 2007)

I know the deadline has passed for this event, but I wonder if they would still take a few more teams? We talked about doing this one, but never got around to sending in the application.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay... I'm not going if Russ is gonna be there.  :roll:


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> It looks like Augusta is shaping up to be quite a contest.
> 
> Not only will Walter be debuting his WSM's and 55 gallon drum, but it appears that Jack's Old South, Roadside Grill, Boggy Pond Brigade, and Smoke Shack will also be attending.
> 
> ...



Yep its gonna be a heck of a time for sure , my team mates and I are having a little meeting tonight to talk about rubs and sauce both of which I will make at home. We may have found someone to make us tee shirts as a donation as well. Hum wonder if they could put us next to each other now that would be one heck of a group ?? I saw a 10 x 20 canopy at Walmart for 98.00 and the side walls for 43.00 may have to get some money together , otherwise it will be 2- 10 x 10ft canopies. 

Our first banner will be made of poster board till we can get a proper one made.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 9, 2007)

Walter I would recommend you check out eBay for the banners and the EZup pop up tents. There is a great selection on there and the prices beat Walmart.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Okay... So you're saying you don't need me.  Is that what I'm hearing?  That's what Cappy told me you meant.



Cappy's got a bad head.  I swear he must have given you the extra calcium tablet at Ladson.   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2007)

Calcium is good for you.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Calcium is good for you.



DR told me to drink MORE beer.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2007)

I've got a fever...and the only presciption is...MORE BEER!


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Walter I would recommend you check out eBay for the banners and the EZup pop up tents. There is a great selection on there and the prices beat Walmart.



I already have a 10 x10 ft pop up canopy , so does Ken , and I got a tarp to pout over the top so it wont leak in the middle just in case. And with Walmart my sister inlaw gets a employee discount. But I always check Ebay all the time for cookers, grill stuff, and yea canopies!!!  Thanks for the good idea .


----------



## BayouBBQ (Apr 10, 2007)

Chris, The jury is still out on my attendance there. Chances are we won't, so you should be safe. It will be a last minute decision. :P  I would sure like to though since my next contest isn't until September in Moncks Corner, unless Boone Hall raises it's head in the meantime.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> Chris, The jury is still out on my attendance there. Chances are we won't, so you should be safe. It will be a last minute decision. :P  I would sure like to though since my next contest isn't until September in Moncks Corner, unless Boone Hall raises it's head in the meantime.



The guy that put Boone Hall together no longer works there so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 12, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> I know the deadline has passed for this event, but I wonder if they would still take a few more teams? We talked about doing this one, but never got around to sending in the application.



Russ if they dont yall are always welcome to come hang with us.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 25, 2007)

Just got a update this evening from someone from the Seratoma Club , as of now 76 teams competing . Parking behind camps will be limited one car only . A letter is being sent out ASAP to all cookers with details of the cookoff. Each team will get 5 arms bands if you need more ya might have to buy em or check with the folks when ya get there to check in. Cookers will hand out samples of BBQ on Saturday . Well see everybody there will be doing a test run here this weekend and do 2 butts , and yea pics will be made .


----------



## BayouBBQ (May 5, 2007)

Any word on the resiluts of this contest? I think this is the first contest the SCBA has judged a contest with the "big" names there.


----------



## WalterSC (May 6, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> Any word on the resiluts of this contest? I think this is the first contest the SCBA has judged a contest with the "big" names there.



Well I know in butts we finished 39th . Not bad for a first time , I learned alot of what to do and what not to do as far as competitons go. I got pics will poat them later for sure. Had a great time , saw some good friends made some new ones as well , they had us set up in a corner slot close to everything.


----------



## WalterSC (May 6, 2007)

Well they only had 46 teams show up but was a great event , for my team and I it went well and we were happy with things , had the perfect location for us. 

 Just got off the phone this morning from a lady in North Augusta that told me if I do 6 butts and some of my blackberry bbq sauce for her she will give us team tee shirts  as many as we need , aprons and a nice banner in trade for some of my pulled pork , Yea she gets a sonpsorship level for that .


----------



## Diva Q (May 6, 2007)

Congrats Walter that is awesome!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

Way to go Walter!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 6, 2007)

Okay Walter, where are the pics?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

Results are posted here...
who are the BBQ Barn guys?

http://www.scbarbeque.com/Hammin%20&%20Jammin%20(07).htm


----------



## WalterSC (May 26, 2007)

Here is the pic of some of our pulled pork we turned in.
Check out the links below the pics as well. Thats myself, my wife Niki, team member Ken Phelps , and Jim Streeter, and our helper Amy!! 


http://members.boardhost.com/JimStreete ... 64854.html


----------

